# Suggestions for tonight's match



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good place near Bur Dubai for watching tonight's match between Arsenal and Man Utd ? And is anyone going out for the match ?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Goodfellas at the Regal Plaza is a decent spot, should be pretty busy.


----------



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

What about a good place near the Marina to watch the game?


----------



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

LSU_Tiger said:


> What about a good place near the Marina to watch the game?


I meant the Real Zaragoza vs. Real Madrid game


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

If I were you, I would stay at home and watch re runs of the Liverpool game from last night. Doesn't get any better then that!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jim if I were you i`d take a photo of the Premiership table and get it framed within the next couple of hours cos that`s the last time Liverpool will be at the top this season. The same number of points as Wolves, what a proud moment for you lol!!


----------



## cdd (Aug 25, 2011)

LSU_Tiger said:


> What about a good place near the Marina to watch the game?


I am guessing you went to LSU from your forum name. I went to Auburn. So is soccer there like southern college football? It is not just a game, its a religion...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Jim if I were you i`d take a photo of the Premiership table and get it framed within the next couple of hours cos that`s the last time Liverpool will be at the top this season. The same number of points as Wolves, what a proud moment for you lol!!


Let me guess............Man U?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope you got that photo!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> If I were you, I would stay at home and watch re runs of the Liverpool game from last night. Doesn't get any better then that!


I think you`ll find it gets a whole lot better than that!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Arsenlol


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

It would be very hard to watch another game this season. I am traumatized.


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

I would 8 2 be an Arsenal fan..... lol


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

As I said, it doesn't get any better then the liverpool 3-0 masterclass against Bolton..........
Who wants to see a Man U youth team beat an Arsenal pub team 8-2................


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> As I said, it doesn't get any better then the liverpool 3-0 masterclass against Bolton..........
> Who wants to see a Man U youth team beat an Arsenal pub team 8-2................


Wow. You are as deluded as Wenger.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> As I said, it doesn't get any better then the liverpool 3-0 masterclass against Bolton..........


Did you leave early to avoid the traffic Bigjimbo?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ha! Mentally blocked it out! Seriously Man U look scary this year, as do Man City..........

Be happy with 3rd............


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just trying to find the number of the Dubai Samaritans for you Jimbo, another bad day at the office for your boys!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Felix, wasting your breath mate, all Liverpool fans have disappeared from the Internet today from what I can see


----------

